# wanted cheap 700c road bike front wheel



## kaillum (29 Jun 2011)

been given a Barracuda Azzurri with a banana'd front wheel..


running a 700 x 23c tyre. I'm after a cheap as chips front wheel to get it back on the road.


Cheers


Andy ~ kaillum


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2011)

How about this?


----------



## Soltydog (30 Jun 2011)

I have one taken off my Spesh Allez a couple of years ago. Done a fair bit of mileage but still think it's ok & true.
Let me know if your interested


----------



## kaillum (5 Jul 2011)

thanks..

been offered a cheap set of Bontranger Race Lites... my only concern is that the cassette I've got on the current wheel is Sunrace.. need to see if it will fit the back wheel.....


----------

